# Closest Interval resort to Disney Swan & Dolphin Resort??



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Tuggers:

Well, it's been years and years, but sadly, I still haven't recovered from the loss of Disney Resorts in the Interval family -- you folks with RCI are sooooo lucky.

My daughter is attending a convention at the Disney Swan & Dolphin Resort
in early December.

Could anyone tell me which Interval resort would be closest to Disney Swan
and Dolphin?

(I actually called Interval and asked them, and I was told Marriott's Grande Vista was closest....but my research indicates Marriott's Grande Vista is actually *8 miles from Disney ????!!!!* )

So, any input would be very much appreciated.

(in the past we stayed at Old Key West and Boardwalk, so I am somewhat familiar with the area)

Thanks so very much,

Cheers,

Patricia


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2011)

Is Star Island closer? The non-Wyndham units trade thru II.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Marriott Sabal Palms and Imperial Palms (?) are closer, as is Sheraton Vistana.

Try google mapping these resorts.

H


----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2011)

*Yes, Linda you could be right...*

Hi Linda:

You could be right....
on another thread someone had recommended the *Wyndham Bonnet Creek, * as being very close -- of course, that one is also with
RCI   

I'll keep trying,

Cheers
Patricia


----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2011)

*Yes, Heathpack, Marriott Grande Vista is closer to Sea World...I think*

Hello Heathpack:

Yes, I was reading other threads here on Tug, and it seems the Marriott Grande Vista might actually be closer to SeaWorld.

Looks like I will do more research on the Marriott Palms, et al

Thanks for your help

Cheers
Patricia


----------



## bnoble (Jun 24, 2011)

The three Mariott *-Palms and Vistana should both be good.  The Cypress Pointes might not be bad either.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2011)

*Thanks bnoble; appreciate your help...*

Yep,

I think the Marriott Palms, Sable Palms, etc will fit the bill

Thanks everyone !!

Cheers
Patricia


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 25, 2011)

heathpack said:


> I think Marriott Sabal Palms and Imperial Palms (?) are closer, as is Sheraton Vistana.
> 
> Try google mapping these resorts.
> 
> H



Those would be my guesses.

Sheila


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 25, 2011)

Patricia said:


> Hi Linda:
> 
> You could be right....
> on another thread someone had recommended the *Wyndham Bonnet Creek, * as being very close -- of course, that one is also with
> ...



Bonnet Creek is close, but I would rather drive a little farther and stay in a nice place than be close and stuck here.  I've stayed at Bonnet a few times, each time worse than the first. Never again will I stay at this horrible resort.


----------



## cindi (Jun 26, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> Bonnet Creek is close, but I would rather drive a little farther and stay in a nice place than be close and stuck here.  I've stayed at Bonnet a few times, each time worse than the first. Never again will I stay at this horrible resort.



Why do you say this? Everyone else seems to love it there?

It is on my to do place so I am curious.


----------



## pranas (Jun 26, 2011)

We were there a few weeks ago and to our surprise the beds were awful. it was impossible to sleep very much.  Did  not have this problem during any of our previous stays. Not sure if we will go back.


----------



## cindi (Jun 26, 2011)

pranas said:


> We were there a few weeks ago and to our surprise the beds were awful. it was impossible to sleep very much.  Did  not have this problem during any of our previous stays. Not sure if we will go back.



Ok, bad beds would defnitely be on my not go to list.  I have enough problem sleeping as it is.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 27, 2011)

Westgate Towers is quite close. I stayed there one year for a conference at the Dolphin/Swan.  Do have your daughter check on the conference parking situation.  My conference did not allow _any_ parking at either the Dolphin or Swan.  Gladly my husband was staying at the Disney Yacht Club that year without a car and I could use his parking pass.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thanks everyone for all your info!!!*

Hello again, Tuggers:

Just wanted to say Thanks again for all your input.

Still haven't made a decision....although Disney is always busy,
seems like there is lots of availability for the first week in December.

Thanks Tuggers,

Cheers
Patricia


----------

